# Leather work advice needed



## redman2006 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am looking at a saddle that is a real bargain.  It has a few scratches and a cut on the seat.  I am not worried about that, but it is a slick seat.  I have always used a rough out, and this thing feels like glass.  

What I am trying to decide is if I can some how roughen the seat and still have it look good.  I have read about some sort of sanding method used to give top grain leather texture.  Can any of the leather workers here advise me?  I need function over form, but I would still like it to look good.

Thanks.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 14, 2017)

Note: I have never done saddles only sheaths and holsters. Saddles are a whole different animal. 

You can break the "glaze" by carefully applying alcohol or acetone  to the slick area. It may change the color slightly. Scuffing with some 300 grit sand paper would also work (stay off the stitching), however anything you do is going to change the look. You have to decide whether you want grip or show. 
Might do better to visit a saddle maker (one in LaFayette/Trion area I think) and get their input before doing anything. 
A friend of mine used some gum taraganth (Feibings Brand from Tandy's) to treat his roping saddle for a more grippy seat....never said if it worked well long term.


----------



## redman2006 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks.  I have no concern over showiness, but I don't want to destroy it.  I have read about people basically making nubuck out of top grain, but am not finding the process.  I am going to try your meth I d on a few scraps of top grain I have here.   

Thanks


----------

